
Ten Things Your IT Department Won't Tell You - pg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB118539543272477927.html?mod=fpa_mostpop
======
jamiequint
I thought that it was interesting that they didn't even mention Meebo (instead
they mentioned AIM Express, which sucks) Just shows you what you are up
against in gaining mainstream adoption.

------
dawie
If you have a startup, you are the IT Department.

